# One Topic Two Tanks Skipper And Angler!



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Ok so good news, I have 2 indian mudskippers, bad news is there was 4 shipped, but by the time I arrived at the my lfs 2 had passed. My manger friend informed me the 2 didnt look so hot when they received them. Sigh it is still cold weather.. But I finally have them! WOOPIE! I have had this mangrove forest skipper tank running for months without any skippers! ARG

Also I am posting pics of my angler who was in the front of the tank so I figured I would take a couple of narly shots of his cuteness.. In some of the pics you can really see he is packing teeth....

Let me know what you think!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

that is awesome man, thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

loving the mudskipper setup. definetly something different yet still uber cool. nice work

angler is looking pimp as hell. they are very cool fish. shame they only have a life span of around 2 years.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanx for compliments.... I love my fish


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow, that's just super nice.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

would you mind sharing a few details about the mangrove set up? size, filter, lighting, salinity, etc...

i'm guessing those mudskippers are about 2" long, is that about right?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah dude...after reading up a little on these guys....I might just try a tank myself. So...what have you got going in there?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

40 breeder terrarium design. I threw away the screen for it. I basically have it at 1.010 and a large piece of driftwood.. sand some pebbles to help keep the sand in place and layers of slate to mold the sand bed.. so it has a deep section and a nice bed area. Filtration is simple I had a couple of rio 90 with prefilter sponge cartridge and a lil heater keeping their tank roughly 78-80 degrees. The main filtration is my signature mangroves. I have a problem I have probably 75-150 mangroves in my tanks.. from fowlr to reef to angler setup to piranhas... etc.. and yes these guys are the shorter have of 2" they are tiny. I ended up getting a 3rd one who was in the tank.. any more q's?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks for answering those questions... i definitely want to try this, keep us updated on how the little guys are doing


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

ok.. got crickets but they are way way to big so I am sticking with froze dried mealworms mysis shrimp and bloodworms.,.. I have a freezer full of foods as well as a slew of dry foods....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

[quote name='redbellyman21' date='Mar 13 2010, 11:39 PM' post='2531699']
I basically have it at 1.010 and a large piece of driftwood.. sand some pebbles to help keep the sand in place and layers of slate to mold the sand bed.. so it has a deep section and a nice bed area. Filtration is simple I had a couple of rio 90 with prefilter sponge cartridge and a lil heater keeping their tank roughly 78-80 degrees. The main filtration is my signature mangroves. I have a problem I have probably 75-150 mangroves in my tanks.

Im not totally sure on the salinity range for brakish, but salinity seems low for full sw. Are all mud skippers sw fish? I always though they were freshwater. What's the tank size needed for these guys?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Im not totally sure on the salinity range for brakish, but salinity seems low for full sw. Are all mud skippers sw fish? I always though they were freshwater. What's the tank size needed for these guys?
[/quote]
mudskippers brackish. almost exclusively

I have a 40 breeder there in... indians stay under 4"


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

What tank is that Angler in?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Mr. Lahey said:


> What tank is that Angler in?


the original pictures he was in a 5 gallon cube.. It was temp holding spot since my 20 gallon was holding a isolated tang.. but he/she is in 20gallon salt now..


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

the angler passed but took some more muddy shots


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that mud skipper is rather cool. love this setup. very different.

the angler died?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> that mud skipper is rather cool. love this setup. very different.
> 
> the angler died?


yes sadly. I dont know what caused it.. I learned a lot from his care and may try keeping another in the future...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sorry for the loss

although anglers only have a life span of about 2 years. and its hard to tell their age. so it could of been old age rather than an illness


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> sorry for the loss
> 
> although anglers only have a life span of about 2 years. and its hard to tell their age. so it could of been old age rather than an illness


 are you sure, i thought they could live longer


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yup im positive. i think the longest is around 3 years but thats only in captivity with exceptional care. their natural lifespan is around the 2 year mark


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> yup im positive. i think the longest is around 3 years but thats only in captivity with exceptional care. their natural lifespan is around the 2 year mark


exactly and they have odd reproductive habits too.. I think 3 years is also if they pair up and you have a female. since the male attaches his stuff to her so she could lay and fertilize her eggs later.. its odd wikepedia frogfish.. or anglers


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Love those little guys. They remind me of the diamond goby I have in my salt tank. Every time he is staring at me it just reminds me of a puppy.

Sorry to hear about the angler.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Cool Skippers I missed mine so much (had to get rid of them because i moved out west) I just setup a 75 gallon brackish tank for some. My old ones thrived off of freeze dried krill, frozen blood worms, frozen brine shrimp, crickets, and shrimp pellets. I just got some archer fish the other day, and man they are an awesome addition to a brackish tank.


----------

